# Wilier Triestina Gran Turismo



## Bob Wade (Jun 22, 2011)

I have just started looking for a new bike. Anyone have any experience with a Wilier. I just looked at the Gran Turismo, what a gorgeous bike! I have a Tarmac at this time, see a lot of Specialized and Treks on the road. Would be nice to have something a little different, but maybe there is a reason there is so many on the road. Any other suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## wheelio (Nov 29, 2006)

*Gran Turismo*

I built up a Gran Turismo this spring , it' rides and feels like a cento UNO .Side by side the geometry looks the same, mine weighs in right at sixteen pounds. On chip seal roads it's definitely a little harsh compared to my Look 585. But it makes up for that in it's looks and coolness factor, it's a Wilier . Don't see a lot of them in these parts of the country


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

There's quite a few of us lusting after the Gran Turismo.....definitely a great looking bike! :thumbsup:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=215772



And some reviews:
http://www.roadbikeaction.com/Bike-Tests/content/66/4178/Wilier-Gran-Turismo.html

http://www.wilierbikes.co.uk/wp-wilier/?cat=3 Make sure you scroll all the way down through the page on this one....there's a few reviews mixed in with the Wilier Cento1 and Imperiale, too.


Enjoy! :thumbsup:


**


----------



## johnnyletrois (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm deciding between an Izoard XP or a Cento1. Am going back to the LBS today for more test rides. The Cento is a sweet deal and so tempting!


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

johnnyletrois said:


> I'm deciding between an Izoard XP or a Cento1. Am going back to the LBS today for more test rides. The Cento is a sweet deal and so tempting!



Hmmm, that's a $4000+ difference in bikes!  Keep us updated on how you decided :idea:


**


----------



## johnnyletrois (Jul 17, 2011)

Erion929 said:


> Hmmm, that's a $4000+ difference in bikes!  Keep us updated on how you decided :idea:
> 
> 
> **


Yeah, it would be at full retail. This Cento is steeply discounted and the difference is less than half that making it so tempting!


----------



## Bob Wade (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks for the links! Looks like there are good reviews for the most part, except for problems with the paint, maybe. Guess I will continue looking (Trek Madone 5 series H2), (Cervelo S2 Ultegra), (Specialized Tarmac or Roubaix Pro) while checking to see if lbs is planning on carrying wilier in 2012- they say they are the largest Wilier dealer in the southwest.


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

Bob Wade said:


> - they say they are the largest Wilier dealer in the southwest.




Who / where is that? 


**


----------



## Bob Wade (Jun 22, 2011)

Sorry, that would be Plano Cycling and Fitness; Plano is just outside of Dallas, TX. I have bought 2 bikes from them so I don't mind asking "pointed" questions about the brands they carry.


----------



## Bob Wade (Jun 22, 2011)

I rode both the Gran Turismo and a Trek 5.5 this weekend, the Wilier for 40 miles and the Trek at the Bike Shop. I really wanted to like the Wilier more but there were a couple of little things that bothered me even though the ride was about 4 minutes faster than normal. I really liked the Force components on the Trek. Took me a minute to figure out how to shift!  Sad, I know. I have bought 6 bikes from my lbs that sells the Wilier so I do really feel that they will take care of me as far as they can. Any comments on either bike appreciated!


----------



## mtor (Mar 1, 2007)

Bob Wade said:


> I have just started looking for a new bike. Anyone have any experience with a Wilier. I just looked at the Gran Turismo, what a gorgeous bike! I have a Tarmac at this time, see a lot of Specialized and Treks on the road. Would be nice to have something a little different, but maybe there is a reason there is so many on the road. Any other suggestions? Thanks!


I love the look of the gran Turismo and have been thinking of building one myself.


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

Bob Wade said:


> I rode both the Gran Turismo and a Trek 5.5 this weekend, the Wilier for 40 miles and the Trek at the Bike Shop. I really wanted to like the Wilier more but there were a couple of little things that bothered me even though the ride was about 4 minutes faster than normal. I really liked the Force components on the Trek. Took me a minute to figure out how to shift!  Sad, I know. I have bought 6 bikes from my lbs that sells the Wilier so I do really feel that they will take care of me as far as they can. Any comments on either bike appreciated!



40 miles is a good ride.....so what were the "little things" that bothered you on the GT? 

**


----------



## Bob Wade (Jun 22, 2011)

The many FSA components, probably not a big deal, 
but my Tarmac is full Ultegra.
Saddle is bad! I know easy fix. 
Fulcrum wheels I just don't like, again easy fix.
All fixes cost $$.
I just have to determine importance!


----------



## MC19 (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm torn between the Pinarello FP Quattro and the Wilier Gran Turismo. I'm going to test ride the Wilier today. All the bike shops in my area seem to be out of stock of the Pinarello since the 2012 line was just announced, so I won't be able to test ride that. I have ridden the Pinarello FP2, but I would prefere to ride the exact bike I'm considering buying.

Can anyone offer any discernable differences between the Pinarello and the Wilier?


----------



## ldotmurray (Jun 15, 2009)

Awesomness vs. Attractiveness.


----------



## Bob Wade (Jun 22, 2011)

*New Wilier GT*

Ordered my new Wilier GT yesterday, should be readt next friday (yes I know it is not official until I post pictures!). The black GT frame and fork, Ritchey carbon stem and carbon bar, Full SRAM Force groupset, and a Mavic Cosmic Carbone SL wheelset (which I know I don't need, but...). Even the bike is more than I need but I can't wait!


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

Bob Wade said:


> Ordered my new Wilier GT yesterday, should be readt next friday (yes I know it is not official until I post pictures!). The black GT frame and fork, Ritchey carbon stem and carbon bar, Full SRAM Force groupset, and a Mavic Cosmic Carbone SL wheelset (which I know I don't need, but...). Even the bike is more than I need but I can't wait!



You bastid! :aureola: Should be a niiiiice setup.....congrats :thumbsup:

Oh yeah, I want one! :cryin:


**


----------



## Bob Wade (Jun 22, 2011)

*New Bike*

 New Wilier Gt arrived Saturday: Stock frame and fork, full SRAM Force groupset, Ritchey Carbon Bars & seatpost, Ritchey stem and headset. The wheels are not mine. Mavic Cosmic Carbones will be in next Monday. LBS was nice enough to put these demo wheels until then.Saddle is the demo new Specialized Romin (my Tarmac has a Toupe). Did a 40 mile ride Sunday, great bike! Way more than I need, I will be the first to admit, but as slow as I am I might as well enjoy the time on the bike. :thumbsup: First century ride on new bike this weekend, HNH. Can't wait!


----------



## MC19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Nice!!!! I ordered mine GT on Saturday. I was told it was the last one in black available in the country, so it could take up to 10 days for it to be delivered. I'm going to be crawling out of my skin until it gets here. Plannin on throwing on Fulcrum Racing Zero's with the red spokes.

Let me know how it handles that century ride. I just signed up for my first Gran Fondo here in the Bay Area next month.


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

Bob Wade said:


> New Wilier Gt arrived Saturday: Stock frame and fork, full SRAM Force groupset, Ritchey Carbon Bars & seatpost, Ritchey stem and headset. The wheels are not mine. Mavic Cosmic Carbones will be in next Monday. LBS was nice enough to put these demo wheels until then.Saddle is the demo new Specialized Romin (my Tarmac has a Toupe). Did a 40 mile ride Sunday, great bike! Way more than I need, I will be the first to admit, but as slow as I am I might as well enjoy the time on the bike. :thumbsup: First century ride on new bike this weekend, HNH. Can't wait!


Great looking ride Bob Wade! Wilier bikes are indeed very sexy (nice car too). I was wondering if you'll be getting the Mavic Cosmic Carbone SLE. The all black color scheme would go fantastically well with your ride.

Have lots of fun with your Wilier GT!

Best,

Joe

Here's the wheelset:
Mavic Announces New 2012 Cosmic Carbone SLE Wheelset | Road Bike News, Reviews, and Photos


----------



## johnnyletrois (Jul 17, 2011)

Bob Wade said:


> New Wilier Gt arrived Saturday: Stock frame and fork, full SRAM Force groupset, Ritchey Carbon Bars & seatpost, Ritchey stem and headset. The wheels are not mine. Mavic Cosmic Carbones will be in next Monday. LBS was nice enough to put these demo wheels until then.Saddle is the demo new Specialized Romin (my Tarmac has a Toupe). Did a 40 mile ride Sunday, great bike! Way more than I need, I will be the first to admit, but as slow as I am I might as well enjoy the time on the bike. :thumbsup: First century ride on new bike this weekend, HNH. Can't wait!


Looks fantastic! Saddle bag kills it tho :cryin:


----------



## Bob Wade (Jun 22, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the compliment, I am getting the 2011 SL's. Got a great price from my LBS on everything including the wheels.  White lettering won't look too bad I hope.


----------



## Bob Wade (Jun 22, 2011)

*Now I got it...*

Saddle bag kills it tho :cryin:[/QUOTE]
Might be the reason I am slow! Never thought of that.:idea:


----------



## takl23 (Jul 22, 2007)

That is an amazing looking ride!!! Do us all a favor and ride the heck outta that beauty!


----------



## johnnyletrois (Jul 17, 2011)

Bob Wade said:


> Saddle bag kills it tho :cryin:


Might be the reason I am slow! Never thought of that.:idea:[/QUOTE]

I'm slow on my Cento1 even without a saddle bag!


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

Just checked in on this thread by chance....way to go Bob Wade ! Thanks for the pics! :aureola:

**


----------



## pmanc (Aug 28, 2011)

*Wilier Gran or Cento 1*

I am looking at both these frames and would like some feed back on how they compare in ride and handling.


----------



## red elvis (Sep 9, 2010)

Bob Wade said:


> Saddle bag kills it tho :cryin:


Might be the reason I am slow! Never thought of that.:idea:[/QUOTE]

its not the saddlebag that is slowing you down. you just need to ride more.


----------



## monkfish (Aug 21, 2011)

wow, thats one hell of a bike. Beautiful color scheme.


----------



## Bob Wade (Jun 22, 2011)

*You are right!*

That is all too true,so I did the HNH 100 Saturday, now I intend to ride even more!:thumbsup:


----------



## Bob Wade (Jun 22, 2011)

*Bike handled great!*

Century was great! 2 flats in the last 40 miles was kind of a bummer, but glad I had brought tubes for the Cosmic Carbones with me so I could change the flats on the Zipps that I was using. Love the bike, I am sure you will as well!


----------



## Bob Wade (Jun 22, 2011)

*500 mile update*

Just thought I would post a quick update on my Wilier GT. After 500+ miles I love the bike. Bike is fantastic. Bike weighs in at just under 17 lbs. with Mavic Carbones and Keo carbon pedals. Too nice a bike for me, but don't worry I ride it anyway!


----------



## arndogg (May 13, 2009)

nice! I love my '08 izoard.


----------



## thnman (Sep 21, 2011)

I am pulling the trigger on a GT tommrrow and wondered if anyone else had any impressions on it?


----------



## kachun (Dec 19, 2010)

Whats the difference between the GT and the Izoard xp?


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

kachun said:


> Whats the difference between the GT and the Izoard xp?


I believe the GT is a little stiffer, using a little higher blend of high vs.med. strength carbon fiber, probably also making it a little lighter and more costly. When RoadbikeAction mag reviewed the GT, they gave it high praise, but said it ran a little more on the stiff end of the "vertical compliance" test....meaning it wasn't plush. They said if you wanted more comfort, go for the Izoard. They are probably both great bikes, just depends on what style ride you want.

Here's some review, including the RoadbikeAction one:

BIKE TESTS: WILIER GRAN TURISMO


2011 Wilier Izoard XP/SRAM Rival Complete Bike - Competitive Cyclist

2011 Wilier Gran Turismo/Campy Chorus 11 Complete Bike - Competitive Cyclist


**


----------



## Bob Wade (Jun 22, 2011)

*GT vs. Izoard*

I do NOT claim to be an expert, just the owner of a 2011 GT. I rode both bikes before I bought and I did not notice that the GT was that much of a harsher ride. I thought, still think, that it is is a comfortable bike. Might be because my previous bike was a Tarmac, certainly the GT was not as twitchy as my Tarmac. Again, a Tarmac owner might not even agree with that. I love the intergrated cable system, but others might not. I think they are both great bikes, just depends on which you prefer.Good Luck!


----------

